# Residente Permanente...leaving country before card arrives



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello, Can anyone tell me what the reglas are about leaving the country once application has been made for Permanente immigration status (after all the years of Temporal) and before the card is issued? I know you used to be able to leave with a special letter from IMM with the Temporal, is that so with the Permanente?
I know I need to get the "Official" answer, but wondering if anyone has any personal experience with this.
Thanks


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

dstan said:


> Hello, Can anyone tell me what the reglas are about leaving the country once application has been made for Permanente immigration status (after all the years of Temporal) and before the card is issued? I know you used to be able to leave with a special letter from IMM with the Temporal, is that so with the Permanente?
> I know I need to get the "Official" answer, but wondering if anyone has any personal experience with this.
> Thanks


Been there. Around 6 years ago, my spouse and I were waiting for our Residente Permanente cards to arrive. We had used a local attorney for help in the application process. On a Tuesday, we received notice that a relative had died in the U.S. and that we'd need to arrive in CA by Friday for the service. Our attorney obtained a special letter of permission and we were able to leave on time. Bit of a cliffhanger, but it can be done.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes, I did this several months back, crossing at Laredo. No problem, but you need to make sure you meet all the requirements. Things like getting a stamp on your letter at the border when going and coming. The letter itself was no problem, I had it a couple of days after applying.


----------

